# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вопрос по Бг 4.35

## Нараяна дас

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, Харе Кришна! 
Мои поклоны примите, пожалуйста.

Недавно на бхакти-врикше обсуждали текст Бг 4.35
"Получив от осознавшей себя души истинное знание, ты больше никогда не впадешь в заблуждение, ибо это знание поможет тебе увидеть, что все живые существа — частицы Всевышнего или, иными словами, что все они пребывают во Мне".

Возник такой вопрос: почему же многие махараджи, вроде бы уже получившие истинное знание от осознавшей себя души, впадали в иллюзию и просто падали? Ведь Кришна же обещает, что этого не произойдет?

Ответа не нашли, поэтому я обещал спросить у Вас.

Заранее благодарю, Ваш слуга, Нараяна дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Насколько я понимаю, эти падения - не полное погружение в иллюзию в состоянии самозабвения, а временные срывы из-за неспособности совладать с умом и чувствами. Это происходило из-за незрелости и преждевременного отречения. Можно сказать, что это знание было принято, но не полностью осознанно из-за материальных желаний и привязанностей. Отказаться от материальных желаний на уровне ума - это очень высокий уровень. В большинстве случаев мы видим, что люди проходят через уклад семейной жизни, чтобы постепенно изжить эти желания. В гуне страсти живому существу хочется все и сразу. И как говорит сам Кришна в 18й главе БГ отречение в гуне страсти не может быть ни долгим, ни постоянным. Поэтому сам принцип верен, т.е. благодаря этому знанию человек уже не погружается в иллюзию целиком, но иногда он становится ее жертвой, будучи маленькой частицей пограничной энергии. Эти временные падения нельзя сравнить с полностью обусловленным существованием в глубокой иллюзии, в которой пребывают существа, не имеющие этого знания.

----------

